# Euro / Pound



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Back in 2007 when I frst ventured into Europe, the Pound was worth approx 1.46


Today the currency market showed 1.39 


It's getting there again :smile2:


tony


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

The mid rate has broke 1:40 today, hopefully it will keep going.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Caxton are quoting 1.365 this morning, which seems a bit tight, considering the spot rate is over 1.40. I may be topping up soon!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

TravelFX are offering 1.377 this morning and it is going up every day (or is it really the € going down c/w the £ ? ).

I wonder how long this will last?

The £ may be good at the moment but there are many comments that once the election starts it will drop due to uncertainty........

But if it does, hopefully not much.....

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> Caxton are quoting 1.365 this morning, which seems a bit tight, considering the spot rate is over 1.40. I may be topping up soon!


Transferwise transfer to my account tomorrow of £1,000, net after £5 fee, would achieve a rate of €1.3945/£ (Gross rate €1.405)

So 2.2% better than Caxton, who have your money till you spend it.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

*Top specialist credit card
*

*Total amount (Euros)*

*1,394.45*

*Exchange rate*

*1.394*

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tony

Are there any charges for using that card?

My Euros go into a Euro Debit Card account so no charges.

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

geoff

if that's the Halifax Clarity card, no charges, and they use the spot rate at the time of transaction, rather than some rate set by the bank. 

I use it for purchases abroad, (Europe and USA), but not for cash, which of course carries an interest charge form the date of transaction. Many people do draw cash & pay it off quickly to minimise the interest charges. I prefer to use the caxton to "carry" cash, and yes, it's not doing anything while the cash is there. However my "spare" sterling is only getting about 0.75% at the moment. so no great loss.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

bognormike said:


> geoff
> 
> if that's the Halifax Clarity card, no charges, and they use the spot rate at the time of transaction, rather than some rate set by the bank.
> 
> I use it for purchases abroad, (Europe and USA), but not for cash, which of course carries an interest charge form the date of transaction. Many people do draw cash & pay it off quickly to minimise the interest charges. I prefer to use the caxton to "carry" cash, and yes, it's not doing anything while the cash is there. However my "spare" sterling is only getting about 0.75% at the moment. so no great loss.


Aqua credit card works the same as Halifax for overseas transactions, with no loading and no costs to use it (provided the balance paid in full each month). And there's a modest 0.5% cashback too, up to £100 pa.

In fact, I believe Halifax actually manage the whole Aqua operational side of things.

The card is really intended for folk with a poor credit record which, fortunately, we don't have. And it has punishing interest rates if not repaid each month.

But it works well for us - we normally only use it overseas. :smile2:

Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

For me:


Nationwide flex plus credit card for purchases ...spot rate 


Nationwide flex plus debit card for cash...spot rate


No charges on the above cards


tony:smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Back in 2007 when I frst ventured into Europe, the Pound was worth approx 1.46
> 
> Today the currency market showed 1.39
> 
> ...


Now 1.42+

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it was over €1.42 earler, it's dropped back since, but I've loaded some on my Caxton just now at €1.40.


----------



## Zoppydog (Jul 17, 2013)

bognormike said:


> it was over €1.42 earler, it's dropped back since, but I've loaded some on my Caxton just now at €1.40.


Me too.....


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

*euro/pound*

I'm going across the water in a couple of months for a very brief blast on one of the 'bikes, only for a week but perhaps 2000 miles - no destination, it's the journey that counts - but Italy-ish.

I'm also going with the MH late September for 3 weeks so the question makes a little more sense (at least to me )

I have taken and used my credit/debit cards and a bit of standby Euro cash for years - but each time I get home the statement always shows X paid in local currency and the bank's exchange rate and an extrac quid charged for doing the exchange.

When I'm on the bike I can be refuelling 4 or 5 times a day if the occasion arises to burn a lot of fuel quickly







and all these quids soon add up.

I'm considering taking all Euros and a card as backup this time and so I've been watching the rate change daily on the Post Office site - from 1.32 two weeks ago to around 1.36 today.

The Euro appears to be falling but I don't know where it's been or where it's likely to go - so, what's your advice? Hints and tips welcomed.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

one of the payment cards, like Caxton, is easy to use as a debit card for spending and drawing cash. NO charges. I use a no-fee credit card - Halifax Clarity as mentioned above.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Does the Caxton card work like a UK bank issued debit card in French and Spanish automated fuel pumps, supermarkets and ATMs ?

Terry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

If you are considering buying a van from europw within the next 7 or 8 months, is it worth securing some euros now, is the trend to still carry on improving do you think?


Paul.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

coppo said:


> If you are considering buying a van from europw within the next 7 or 8 months, is it worth securing some euros now, is the trend to still carry on improving do you think?
> 
> Paul.


If we new the answer to questions like that we could all make a fortune.

That is why 'tomorrow's' FT costs a fortune.

A sensible approach would be as follows:

If one is anticipating spending €40,000 then buy in tranches of €5,000 while the £ is rising and one more if it starts falling. If it continues to fall buy the rest of the euros. That way you should end up with an average somewhere above €1.40/£ which sould keep you happy.

Geoff


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> If we new the answer to questions like that we could all make a fortune.
> 
> That is why 'tomorrow's' FT costs a fortune.
> 
> ...


Yes good idea Geoff.

I just wondered if anybody would say, the trend will definitely see the euro weaken even further for the next few months at least, then who knows.

Paul.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

dghr272 said:


> Does the Caxton card work like a UK bank issued debit card in French and Spanish automated fuel pumps, supermarkets and ATMs ?
> 
> Terry


supermarkets & ATM's yes, but it has been known to be reejected on automatic fuel pumps as well as tolls, because of the way they "reserve" the money. I always use a credit card for them.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

coppo said:


> If you are considering buying a van from europw within the next 7 or 8 months, is it worth securing some euros now, is the trend to still carry on improving do you think?
> 
> Paul.


The European Central Bank are starting a programme of quantative easing. We and the States did it 5/6 years ago, they didn't. It is effectively printing money and results in a devaluation of the currency. As long as they keep doing it and it looks like our interest rates will go up before theirs.
As long as these two things keep happening no reseason for the trend too change

Dick


----------

